# [SOLVED]postfix smart host?

## pgu

Where can I find information on how to make my upstream server relay my email rather than transmitting it directly to the mx of the recipient?

postfix on dynamic_dns  ----> postfix on upstream --->  mx on recipient

1) how do I tell postfix on dynamic_dns to forward all outgoing mail to upstream

2) how to I configure upstream to releay dynamic_dns based upon relay passwords or some other form of authentication?

TIALast edited by pgu on Wed Feb 13, 2013 7:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## windex

I'm curious what delivery agent you are trying to use?  I'm setting up something similar with dovecot/postfix/gentoo/dny_dns and will try to help.

----------

## pgu

I just deliver to Maildir. I use fetchmail to get the email from the upstream imap (dovecot) to the local imap (also dovecot).

----------

## pgu

BTW I'm not using dyndns, but I get dynamic addresses on my gateway on my local network.

----------

## windex

The closest configuration that I can find that matches what I believe you're trying to do is ODMR.  Will that fulfill your requirements?  If so you might have to tailor your delivery control options.  

Currently I'm in the process of configuring my own MYSQL settings and will try to provide more information to you soon.  Will ODMR work for you?

----------

## pgu

I managed to get this setup working. Here's the enabling part on my dynamic IP host:

```
relayhost = [ip.of.upstream.host]

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd

smtp_sasl_security_options =
```

Actually it was the last blank assignment which made it work. On the upstream side I have:

```
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth

```

----------

